# Future with DirecTV?



## twigg (Jul 30, 2002)

I've been a DirecTV w/ TIVO user for over a decade now, and currently run an old series 2 that's thankfully still working pretty well. I had an outage last week caused by a severe winter storm, and while the problem was simply the splitter box outside that needed replacement, the tech that was here and the DirecTV support person called during the visit were both pushing (downright harassing) me to just schedule a complete upgrade of all my "old, obsolete equipment." They claimed that my receiver would magically fail to work soon, that it was being phased out. So please if you would confirm for me what's going on...? 

I do not have HD. I thought it was only the TIVO HD units that had support issues with the MPEG compression changes, so a normal TIVO receiver should be fine till it dies right?

Does it appear DirecTV will be offering both normal and HD Direc-Tivos in the future? I saw some dates posted that new HD ones might be late this year or 2010, so HD people might be out in the cold for a few months, but are the new units really with DirecTV, or are they still splitting with TIVO and future DirecTV DVRs will only be from DirecTV?

If I'm forced to upgrade to a new receiver at some point, it's my understanding they do now have dual tuners to record two shows at once (and watch a saved third if desired) right? Does DirecTV have a "season pass" option to just get a show no matter when/where it is? What is DirecTV missing that I'll lose by a switch?

Are there any nasty pitfalls to upgrades coming up that "they're not telling us" that I'm just not seeing from the marketing info?

thanks in advance for any information you can provide


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Standard definition DirecTV boxes are unaffected, unless you are in an area where the locals require a separate dish. For those areas, an MPEG4 receiver is required.

DirecTV is moving to offering only a single type of box, "HD capable", that can be switched into HD mode if the customer buys the service. I do not expect them to have SD-only boxes in the future.

DirecTV DVRs record two shows at once and have the equivalent of Season Passes. The major thing missing is "dual live buffers". For some people, this is important, for others, not. I have both kinds of box and I prefer the flexibility of the HR2X search, but I'll agree that the TiVo user interface is a bit simpler.

DirecTV and TiVo say they're working on a jointly developed product. We don't know what that means over the long term.


----------



## Ferrari_Fan (Dec 2, 2008)

I switched to DirecTV Plus DVR recently. I have R22-200 dual tuner receiver. It is not that bad. Good enough software, has season pass and wishlist equivalent functions. Menu is fast enough. I am happy with it. Only downside is cannot download recordings to my macbook. But it is possible to record to DVD recorder or similar option provided program is not locked due to DRM. Box is locked at 480p output. But, I have no intention of switching to HD. May be search, wishlist feature on Tivo is very refined, UI is great but I can still live with DirecTV Plus DVR. Only reason I switched from Tivo is lack of dual tuner availability on satellite channels. IR blaster can be used with single tuner functionality. That was the only reason for me to give up on Tivo. That's sad but had no choice.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

If all you have is SD then you're just fine and will be for some time. I do think the very long term goal is to get everything including SD switched to MPEG4 but that's many years off into the future. Your DirecTV will have long ago died by then I'd think.

The only reason you would need the DirecTV DVR (R22 is the SD version) is if your locals are in MPEG4 or if you desire the newer feature like interactive, media share, networking, On demand, MRV and so forth. Some of those you could hack into your DirecTivo if you are the hacker type.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

With companies like DVRupgrade, CCS corp, and Weaknees around you will be able to maintain your DVR far into the future. You will have to change the Hard drive, and keep the unit cool and clean ( blow out the dust ) about once every two or three years but the unit is very reliable. DVRupgrade and Weaknees are already selling SerialATA to parallel ATA adapter so you can put the new drives into your box. Imagine a 3 Terra Byte SD TiVo. Available to you today.


----------



## twigg (Jul 30, 2002)

stevel said:


> Standard definition DirecTV boxes are unaffected, unless you are in an area where the locals require a separate dish. For those areas, an MPEG4 receiver is required.


I have a 2-dish oval/round setup with locals. Back when it was installed my understanding was the 2-dish was standard/required for locals, though I read online that some people could do a large single dish if they did their own custom install. Do you mean they are going to require 2-dish people to upgrade or lose locals? I've not been notified of that (not that lack of notice surprises me).



stevel said:


> DirecTV is moving to offering only a single type of box, "HD capable", that can be switched into HD mode if the customer buys the service. I do not expect them to have SD-only boxes in the future.


Well say I switch to a DirecTV receiver, is is stupid to get a standard one now then? I don't have an HD set, but do plan to get one eventually; is it better to get an HD receiver in the case of an upgrade? If the new TIVO units won't be available for some time, is the DirecTV HD receiver the only option?
thanks


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

At the moment, DirecTV will not give you a HD box unless you have a HD TV, so perhaps that point is moot. If you want HD and DirecTV and a DVR, a DirecTV (non-TiVo) DVR is the only option at this time, but it's a good one.

What is your ZIP code? That will help me answer your locals question.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

twigg said:


> Are there any nasty pitfalls to upgrades coming up that "they're not telling us" that I'm just not seeing from the marketing info?


Pitfalls: $ for upgraded hardware. Two year commitment. Need to upgrade again if you get a SD DVR now. It is not TiVo (but seems to get pretty good reviews). You won't own the new box. Hassle of getting installation.

My DSR6000 and single 18" round dish are holding in there and I hope will last until I get HD - probably Comcast (no two year commitment) or the DTV HD TiVo box (if it ships and works).


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Bottom line is that if you aren't upgrading to HD you don't have to do anything until your DirecTivo dies. Even then you can go get another one used and it will still work just fine.

The only exception is if you right now have a 2nd dish pointed toward the southeast for locals. If so then they are moving those to one of the new core satellites and they are in MPEG4. Thus the DirecTivo won't be able to get them. DirecTV just announced this week they will be calling or contacting everyone in this situation sometime this year for free dish and receiver upgrades. But your DirecTivo will still function just fine after the switch, it just won't be able to get your locals so you can use the new MPEG4 receiver you get to view your locals. And again, you don't need to worry about this, DirecTV will contact you.

DBSTalk is *the* place to read and post about not only the DirecTV DVRs but also this migration of locals. There is already a multipage thread about it with details on what markets are moving and so forth. So stop by over there.


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

stevel said:


> At the moment, DirecTV will not give you a HD box unless you have a HD TV, so perhaps that point is moot. If you want HD and DirecTV and a DVR, a DirecTV (non-TiVo) DVR is the only option at this time, but it's a good one.
> 
> What is your ZIP code? That will help me answer your locals question.


My zip is 83713 and I have heard nothing from DTV. My locals are received from my 2nd dish pointed at 72.5. Please let me know if you think this is going away as I have my S2 DTivo's configured (hacked 6.2a) exactly as i want them. If I need to change I guess I need to start researching very heavily my options.
Thanks


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Human123 said:


> My zip is 83713 and I have heard nothing from DTV. My locals are received from my 2nd dish pointed at 72.5. Please let me know if you think this is going away as I have my S2 DTivo's configured (hacked 6.2a) exactly as i want them. If I need to change I guess I need to start researching very heavily my options.
> Thanks


Yes they are going away and being moved to a new sat and will be in MPEG4 and thus you'll need new receivers. You haven't heard from DirecTV yet because they haven't started contacting anyone until next week and will do so in waves over the next few months. Like I mentioned above, *tons* of information on this at DBSTalk.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

For those that need a link here ya go: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150603

Dozens of posts including from a DirecTV rep. DBSTalk is your source of general DirecTV info, this forum hasn't been for a couple years now unfortunately.


----------



## mclan (Mar 20, 2002)

Not sure if this is the right thread on which to post, but I understand Direct TV and Tivo are working together to create a DirecTV HD DVR with Tivo Service. This new DVR is expected out in May of this year, according to the DirecTV customer service rep I just spoke to.

We want to upgrade to an HD TV, but love Tivo AND hate cable, so we have put it off. Now it seems there's a ray of hope. Don't have any idea if things like Tivo to Go will be available, but the DirecTV rep I spoke to said it would definitely have all the basic Tivo features of searching, Season Passes, etc.

Anyone out there know anything else? Thoughts?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

It was announced for sometime near the end of the second half of 2009


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

But current indications are that it has slipped to the first half of 2010.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Sounds like TiVo has been hiring staff from Microsoft with all this date slippage.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

mclan said:


> This new DVR is expected out in May of this year, according to the DirecTV customer service rep I just spoke to.


That is incorrect. The press release last summer stated 2nd half of 2009. It has now been delayed (per Tivo CEO) into 2010.


----------



## twigg (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah my zip is 52404, and I do have a round dish for locals on the other 72.5 sat. It sounds like I'll be upgrading whether I want to or not--though I've also not been contacted about it yet. At least from the posted info it seems we won't have to pay for any of the new equipment.


----------



## twigg (Jul 30, 2002)

I just spoke with a DirecTV rep on the phone who said that my area was not currently listed as requiring an upgrade due to the locals change, but that by the end of '09 all dual-dish-for-locals people will have to upgrade. So supposedly not now, but soon unfortunately.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

twigg said:


> I just spoke with a DirecTV rep on the phone who said that my area was not currently listed as requiring an upgrade due to the locals change, but that by the end of '09 all dual-dish-for-locals people will have to upgrade. So supposedly not now, but soon unfortunately.


Actually that might be good for you as the end of the year will be a lot closer to the release of the new HD Tivo unit. At least we should know more solid details by then on a release and such. One would hope.


----------



## kevinwill1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Not that I have any reason to doubt anything that has been said about a new DirecTV-TiVo "in the 2nd half of 2009" coming instead in 2010, but is there anywhere that this info may be listed coming from someone of authority at either company? All of the information I can find (CSRs from DirecTV and TiVo, both companies' web sites, news line items, etc.) still says 2nd half of 2009. The comment made in an earlier post about the CEO for TiVo saying 2010, is that in print or online as being an actual quote from him? 

With no announcement coming from the CES, I totally see how that could be viewed as a sign of some delay. And in all honesty, as someone who is hoping to ditch Time Warner in favor of DirecTV as soon as is humanly possible, and holds TiVo in as high of a regard as I do (favorite member of the family, LOL), if it is going to be a bit of a wait in order to make the new device perfect, then I will grit my teeth and deal with Time Warner a bit longer.

Like I said, it's not that I refuse to believe anything that any of the previous posters have said about 2010, I would just like to see something official that says that with my own eyes. 

Have a great day, everyone...


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

kevinwill1 said:


> The comment made in an earlier post about the CEO for TiVo saying 2010, is that in print or online as being an actual quote from him?





> Like I said, it's not that I refuse to believe anything that any of the previous posters have said about 2010, I would just like to see something official that says that with my own eyes.


The Tivo CEO said it in public at the Citi group financial conference a couple weeks ago. You can listen to it if you wish.

Someone posted here a couple days ago that they emailed Tivo public relations and they said they had hoped to still have it out by end of 2009. Obviously that is just hearsay and nothing publicly posted or a public statement so who knows. While I trust a marketing guy about as far as I can toss 'em, I'm sure there is nothing untrue in that statement that they hope to still have it out by the end of the year.

So the only thing "official" that has been stated is the CEO statement of it was delayed until next year and that Tivo has not released a statement to recant that if it were a mistake.

In the end nobody really knows and Tivo not talking about it at CES is certainly curious. No matter what I personally would never make a decision based on press releases and rumors. If you're ok with DirecTV as it is and can wait then by all means. But if you can't wait I wouldn't "suffer" with DirecTV waiting for something that is up in the air, by all means explore your options. I would think we should know something more solid in 6 months or so, earlier if it's really going to be out by the end of the year.


----------

